# House Insurance/Homebond/Builder gone wallop



## klausflourid (23 Jan 2012)

Hi 
Wondering if anyone has had a similar problem. Have an apartment, share a stairs with other apartment. There seems to be a crack in the exterior wall, small section is gone mouldly etc.. Builder is no longer around, homebond don't cover non-habitable areas i.e. common areas.. Any idea what to do, place is only 3 years old....

Any help appreciated!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2012)

Is there a management company for the development that can help?


----------

